# Tablle mit xsl erstellen



## ilex (23. Jul 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitze hier grad vor einem Problem, welches ich nicht lösen kann.
Deshalb bitte ich nun hier um Hilfe.

Falls es eine solche Frage schon mal gab: Sorry!
Aber konnte so auf die Schnelle keinen alten Beitrag finden.

Die Sache ist folgendermaßen:
In einer xml stehen die Ergebnisse einer dbpedia-Anfrage.


```
...
<result>
   <binding name="Titel">Ich bin der Titel</binding>
   <binding name="Handlung">Ich bin die Handlung</binding>
 </result>
...
```

Nun möchte ich eine Tablle anlegen und diese mit dem jeweiligen Inhalt füllen.

*Titel*       |     *Handlung*
--------------------------
Titel1     |    Handlung1
--------------------------
Titel2     |    Handlung2

Das ganze soll mittels xsl geschehen.


```
<xsl:for-each select="//binding">
<TR>
<TD><xsl:value-of select="."/></TD>
<TD><xsl:value-of select="."/></TD>
</TR>
</xsl:for-each>
```

Ich schaffe es nur nicht, bei "value-of" den Titel sowie die Handlung anzugeben.
[@name='Titel'] funtioniert irgendwie nur bei "for-each".

Schon mal danke im Voraus.


----------



## SlaterB (24. Jul 2011)

[xml]
<xsl:for-each select="//result">
<TR>
<TD><xsl:value-of select="binding[@name='...']"/></TD>
<TD>entsprechend</TD>
</TR>
</xsl:for-each>
[/xml]


----------



## ilex (24. Jul 2011)

Hey, danke... das klappt. :toll:

Mein Fehler lang wohl daran, dass ich immer 
	
	
	
	





```
<xsl:for-each select="//binding">
```
 benutzt habe.


----------

